# Which Custom OAKLEY jawbone color scheme to choose!?



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

HELP!

I want to order some Custom Oakley Jawbones, cause my Radars are getting a beating!
I "designed" these 2 jawbones....I like a little bit of white, because my bike is white, and probably my favorite color....

Which one to choose?? I know the final decision is gonna be mine...but you guys can help me out! The gold looks bling! I loove it! But I've always wanted the Retina Burn (neon yellow) color.

3rd poll option: Suggest a color combo!  
ps. I don't like black, green or blue...

PICS:


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought you didn't like green...


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Aaron D said:


> I thought you didn't like green...


Not Forest, Kelly or British Racing Green....


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

id just get one solid color. matching your glasses to your bike is going waaay overboard imo. if you like white get white.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

haha I'm seriously not matching my glasses to the bike  even though it looks like it...I just happen to like white! 

And it's fun to know peoples opinions!

So get your vote on!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

well anyways, id still get all white. retina burn will be played soon... and im 19.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah your right about the retina....It's not new...but I've always wanted to "sport" it!


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

My DB is the Rusy Pipe orange so I'm rockin the Oakley Half Jackets in charcoal with the Inferno Orange/red polarized lenses :thumbsup:


----------

